# Age they mature?



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a 1 1/2 year old GSD which I love to death. My question is I swear he is like a little child and was wondering at what age do they mature mentally. Don't get me wrong I love him the way he is. But its funny at night he still seems afraid of the dark. But when my older dog is out with him he is the bravest dog in the world. If hes out and he hears a noise he will run to me. But if my older dog is out and runs to it. Then he will be all brave and tough to lol. Of coarse my favorite is in the morning when I am trying to wake up and have a cup of coffee. He brings me his ball and drops it at my feet and gives me that puppy dog look. My neighbors must think I am crazy out throwing a ball for a dog at 6 am. Any ways just wondering when Most see there dog mature more mentally. Thanks


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Depends on the lines and whether or not you neutered young - but the fear thing sounds more like weak nerves, than a maturity issue.

If you neutered your dog already - he will most likely maintain somewhat of a puppy-ish temperament for the rest of his life - That is not always the case though, just a generalization. But early neuter does tend to lock them in a puppy mentality - otherwise most lines mature between 2-3 years old.

So you are halfway there!!


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

No I have not neutered him. He seems to have good nerve according to my trainer. past all his classes and performed great getting his GCC. He just seems like such a puppy at heart.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rgollar said:


> . Of coarse my favorite is in the morning when I am trying to wake up and have a cup of coffee. He brings me his ball and drops it at my feet and gives me that puppy dog look. My neighbors must think I am crazy out throwing a ball for a dog at 6 am.


This won't go away with maturity, unless by maturity you mean when he's too old and arthritic to want to chase the ball. He's got you trained to play ball with him in the morning. Becoming an adult won't change that.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

My 10-year-old Malinois turns into a wiggly puppy ball of excitement when it's time for work. Or to go outside. Or to be fed. Or to go in the car. When you figure out at what age she's supposed to mature, lemme know.  I don't think it's gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I realize the desire to play ball will hopefully always be there. It just seems my older dog has more of a mature presence to her. I do not know how to explain it. I guess that is the difference of there personalities.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Neutering doesn't change their temperament or personality.
Maturing is subjective and may never happen if you think that acting puppy-like and silly is being immature. Part of the domestication evolution process includes retaining puppy like behavior for their entire lives. Enjoy the fun they are trying to have for as long as you can.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Maybe 3 or 4 years???


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Lenny is almost 10 with a gray beard and we're still waiting...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It may be a difference in sex- my females seemed so much more mature than my big goofy male. But I think I understand what you're saying and by most accounts it takes about 3 years to grow a brain and then use it


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Lenny is almost 10 with a gray beard and we're still waiting...


I hear ya! Apache will be 9 in December and he still acts like a goofy puppy always has his ball & ready to play.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Neutering doesn't change their temperament or personality.
> 
> 
> > From my experience - when done too early it does affect their maturity level which is not always related to temperament, but can be! And by "too early" I mean, anytime before 2 years old.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I never really thought about the female/male aspect. Because its my female that seems so mature and my male like a big goof ball. But that is what I love about him.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

N Smith said:


> From my experience - when done too early it does affect their maturity level which is not always related to temperament, but can be! And by "too early" I mean, anytime before 2 years old.


I call hooey. I know many, many dogs who are spayed/neutered that have developed and matured normally, and just as many intact dogs that are still goofy and puppyish into adulthood. I don't think spay/neuter has anything to do with mental maturity--if anything, I'd argue that spaying/neutering would cause a dog to mature more quickly, since their brains aren't tied up with all those reproductive hormones and they aren't so easily distracted from training.

In fact, studies have shown that neutered males grow faster and end up taller than their intact brethren. So it wouldn't surprise me if their brains develop more quickly in certain areas. When the whole reproductive thing is taken out of the equation, that energy can be diverted elsewhere.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo quit being a total goof around 4 years old. He will still play and act like a nimrod given the chance even now (8-ish). It's just now he is just as content to snuggle or lay around being quiet. Pick up a ball and it's puppy-time in an instant. When he was a pup to age 2 or so I wondered what I had got myself into. He was a whirlwind of constant action and go-go-go. 2 to 4 I could see the beginnings of some control, and when 5 rolled around he really began displaying his controlled nature. 

Still, the first thing I hear after my alarm is the ball being squeaked.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My 8.5 year old (just neutered about a month ago) is a total goof who plays ball every morning and it shoving things at me throughout the day to go play. All the dogs better get their ball fix in the am or I can't live with them.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I call hooey. I know many, many dogs who are spayed/neutered that have developed and matured normally, and just as many intact dogs that are still goofy and puppyish into adulthood. I don't think spay/neuter has anything to do with mental maturity--if anything, I'd argue that spaying/neutering would cause a dog to mature more quickly, since their brains aren't tied up with all those reproductive hormones and they aren't so easily distracted from training.
> 
> In fact, studies have shown that neutered males grow faster and end up taller than their intact brethren. So it wouldn't surprise me if their brains develop more quickly in certain areas. When the whole reproductive thing is taken out of the equation, that energy can be diverted elsewhere.


LOL...their legs grow longer in a BAD way - please do some more research. Having no access to those hormones causes their leg bones to grow unnaturally long, meaning more chances for joint issues. Also, cancer rates go up.

Here area few links!

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf

Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

N Smith said:


> LOL...their legs grow longer in a BAD way - please do some more research. Having no access to those hormones causes their leg bones to grow unnaturally long, meaning more chances for joint issues.


I didn't say their legs grow longer in a GOOD way. Just that they do grow longer in the absence of sex hormones. I've read the studies, they have to do with physical growth and development, not mental maturity. There's no basis for the assumption that mental development is arrested by spay/neuter. Where are your studies for that hypothesis?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Great question - I'm not sure whether or not being puppy like is the same as immature. In many respects my dogs have always maintained their puppy attitude.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Just that they do grow longer in the absence of sex hormones. I've read the studies, they have to do with physical growth and development, not mental maturity. There's no basis for the assumption that mental development is arrested by spay/neuter.


Correct me if I am wrong, but I was under the impression that the hormones that regulate physical growth and development also play an important role in mental growth and maturity. If so, it stands to reason that neutering early WILL impact mental maturity just like physical maturing.


----------

